# Streaming mp4 or h.264 to Tivo HD?



## Gadgetron (Sep 19, 2007)

Greetings: 
I am new to these forums so please bear with me. I may be getting a Tivo HD [160gig version] for my birthday today, and I have a question. 
I know that the Tivo HD has the ability to stream music [via iTunes?] and photos. Is there a supported or non-supported way to stream mp4 or h.264 to the device? 
Presently my entire DVD collection is ripped in h.264 and I use an xbox 360 to stream it to my TV. 
Can these files be streamed to the Tivo HD? are there any applications that allow it? 
Also can someone point me in the direction to good sties or tools that run on OS X for a Tivo HD? 
What is a good resource for Tivo mods?

Thank you for your time, and happy "Talk like a Pirate" day to you all

</avast!>


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Currently there is no way to view your in-home video on a TiVoHD or Series 3.
You will have to wait until November for transfers to get enabled.
And they won't be streamed, but converted to MPEG2 on the PC, then transferred to the TiVo (I think converted on the fly though). You need Desktop Plus or a 3rd party server for that.

None of use here (hopefully) aren't pirates, just hackers that want to get the most of what we are paying for.


----------



## Gadgetron (Sep 19, 2007)

ok thank you for the info about the November update. I do not run windows at home so I will have to hope for an OS X compatible solution. Guess i'll just stick with the 360 / NAS solution. 

cheers.


----------

